# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Can't get a full erection......

## Creeker71

I'm 42 year old 5'11 180lbs, I had no problem with limp dick until I started my cycle. I cycle 12 weeks or so on Test E 600 mg per week, and 300 deca . My sex drive is very strong when I'm on test, the wif can't keep up!!!
I need to take a Viag... to get a full woody....
What is causing this??

----------


## crazy mike

The Deca . Are you taking an AI ? ...crazy mike

----------


## Creeker71

No I haven't taken an AI. What exactly is the AI?

----------


## crazy mike

Are you taking an anti-aromatase to keep your Estrogen level down while your Test level goes up. ? ...crazy mike

Use your search key and look up Gyno and estrogen etc.. there are many threads about Ai's and E2 levels etc... You need to read up. What about your PCT , Nolva and Clomid do you have that. crazy mike

----------


## Creeker71

No I'm not taking any anti-aromatase. Is this injectable or pill? Can I just walk in and buy it in the pharmacy???
Thanks
Limp:-(

----------


## crazy mike

> No I'm not taking any anti-aromatase. Is this injectable or pill? Can I just walk in and buy it in the pharmacy???
> Thanks
> Limp:-(


Reread my post edited...cm

----------


## crazy mike

Have you gotten any BW done. Do you know what your E2 is or about this. ...cm

----------


## Creeker71

I'm taking nolva for the PCT..... I take a couple pills a day after my last pin.....
Thanks, ill look up gyno and estrogen.....

----------


## crazy mike

Listen man. Sorry but obviously you don't know what you are doing. Please do a lot of reading on this forum. There are many educational threads that YOU need to read. There are sticky's and informative article . ...crazy mike

Read up on everything we've talked about. Nolva, Clomid you need and more about PCT etc... Good luck ...crazy mike

----------


## Creeker71

No,no blood work done. I'm going to have to read up on E2?
I've heard of AI and E2 before, but never really looked into it.... That's going to change really fast!

----------


## dst_Rick

I realize some time has passed but ran across this and thought I'd add 2 cents... 

I just turned 50 yesterday...just finished up my 2nd cycle pct 3 weeks ago that was Test E 600mg/wk- 2 pins, and had Deca added for the first 4 weeks and used HCG 2x wk/250iu/. Nuts stayed normal the entire time and libido was great. During the 2nd week of pct I had ED issues several times...scared me a little. So I got some Liq CIA from AAR which worked perfectly and seemed to bridge the effects until my system caught up. At 4 weeks it all came back. From what I've read, it seemed like the DECA was responsible....and maybe dosage amount.

First cycle was Test C 500mg/wk -2 pins with DBol first 4 weeks. Used Nolva/Clomid for pct both times. 

Had good gains and had a great 1st cycle Test experience for the first go-round...no post problems, no side effects. All was good. 2nd cycle went smooth except for pct ED issues mentioned above. 

Creeker, man you gotta do the pct, and you have to read up! Good luck.

----------


## kelkel

Your estrogen is out of control. T converts to E. More T = more E. Simple, right?
Deca is a progestin, in the presence of high E you will suffer progesterone / prolactin related issues. Prolactin follows E. 
Both can wreak havoc on libido.
Self education is key.

Start here. Read and read them again:

http://forums.steroid.com/anabolic-s...-database.html

----------


## Oki-Des

I have not been on the site for years, so my information could be outdated. But a few decades ago we had a common term "Deca -Dick" which refers to the problem you seem to be experiencing. Although Deca is commonly used, because I have always suffered from mild E/D, I have never touched the stuff. Everyone has their lucky areas in life and their crappy ones. Luckily for me I have never suffered from gyno at any AS level I have personally used, but E/D has caused me some shitty nights. At least they now have medication for it, which has always worked and ever since it has come out I have not had problems. But unfortunately it has caused me to stay away from Deca; personally. We all have to take our personal situations into consideration when determining what compounds we choose to use and if E/D is a problem Deca may never be your friend.

----------


## kelkel

> I have not been on the site for years, so my information could be outdated. But a few decades ago we had a common term "Deca-Dick" which refers to the problem you seem to be experiencing. Although Deca is commonly used, because I have always suffered from mild E/D, I have never touched the stuff. Everyone has their lucky areas in life and their crappy ones. Luckily for me I have never suffered from gyno at any AS level I have personally used, but E/D has caused me some shitty nights. At least they now have medication for it, which has always worked and ever since it has come out I have not had problems. But unfortunately it has caused me to stay away from Deca; personally. We all have to take our personal situations into consideration when determining what compounds we choose to use and if E/D is a problem Deca may never be your friend.


Oh that term is still around, but it's basically bro-science. Control your Estrogen and you'll have no issues. As long as you don't let it get into your psyche.

----------


## Oki-Des

Hey KelKel, thanks for the info. It is obviously something I needed info on myself. At least I did admit I am an outdated old turd, or at least meant to. I was just trying to offer some advice and am glad you offered me some info I needed to learn about too. I think since I didnt get gyno I didnt read enough about estrogen control. Thanks for giving me something else to spend my time reading some stickies on. Maybe I can even try Deca sometime!  :Smilie:  I learn something new everyday and just wanted to say thanks for steering me in the right direction. Unfortunately its 20 years embedded in my psyche, so I might be a bit screwed anyways. Ha ha. But when it comes to getting an erection I will obvioiusly try anything.

----------


## MRNJ1992

Sounds like an awful lot of T. Im pretty sure that's the reason. Once you start injecting T your natural levels stop working.

----------

